# Help with a couple plant ID's please? :)



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey guys. I was given a couple of cuttings of some plants that I can't seem to ID. They both have vining, and trailing properties. And also, they both have bulb like portions that roots sprout from. Any ideas? Thanks for looking. 

-Drew


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

And the other photos of the other plant.

-Drew


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

Sorry for the multiple photo posts. I'm having trouble with this...


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

Finally, the last one...


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

2+3. Ceropegia linearis ssp. woodii (C. woodii)
1+4. Ceropegia linearis ssp. linearis.


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

Awesome Jason! Thank you. I'm not very familiar with African plant species. I was losing my mind over it! Lol!
Cheers,
-Drew


----------

